# Die Lieben Kunden



## marion9394 (27. August 2009)

Huhu Ihr,

Wollte mal die jenigen unter euch - die auch Kunden haben - fragen was so die besten sachen sind die Ihr zu hören gekriegt habt ;D

Ich und meine Kollegin dürfen uns jeden Tag - gefühlte 500 mal - anhören " Bei ihnen ist es aber warm!!"
Wir hocken neben einer Digitaldruckmaschine und wir tropfen schon fast - gefühlte 45 ° C bei uns... :]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für jeden Spruch nen Euro ;P

Lasst mal hören mit was sie euch jeden tag nerven ^^

Gruß Marion


----------



## Davatar (27. August 2009)

Naja heute hab ich keine direkten Kunden mehr, aber früher als Barkeeper in nem Club (Disco) hab ich mir so manchen Spruch anhören müssen. Meine Favoriten waren (Zuerst der Spruch kursiv, dann, was ich dazu dachte in Klammer):
- _Hier drinnen siehts ja aus wie in nem Bunker!_ (Komisch, war ja auch ein umgebauter Keller eines Lagerhauses...)
- _Im Restaurant tun sie immer ne Citrone ins Wasser!_ (Tjo, wir sind hier aber nicht in nem Restaurant und das könnt man auch freundlicher sagen...)
- _Ihr habt hier ja nicht mal richtigen Rotwein auf der Karte!_ (Tjo wir sind ja auch kein Weinkeller und es eigentlich wars schon ein Wunder, dass wir überhaupt Rotwein auf der Karte hatten. Sucht sowas mal in nem andern Club...)
- _Wechselt mal die Musik, mir gefällt dieser 70er Jahre Quatsch nicht_ (An ner 70ies/80ies Party o_O)
- _Sone Sauerei! Jetzt musste ich erst Eintritt bezahlen und dann auch noch für die Garderobe?!?_ (Wann warst Du denn das letzte Mal aus? 1920, als die Männer noch die Jacke der Dame getragen haben?)
- _Ihr könntet ruhig mehr Teesorten haben! (Wie...10 verschiedene Teesorten sind nicht genug?_ Und dann noch in nem Club, in dems so heiss ist, wenn die Leute tanzen, dass eh niemand Tee trinkt?)
- _Hey wechselt mal die Musik, hier läuft ja ständig der selbe Mist, immer nur House-Musik. Macht mal was Gutes, bringt zB HipHop!_ -> ne halbe Stunde später lief HipHop, die gleiche Person kam wieder an die Bar -> _Hey wechselt mal die Musik, hier läuft ja ständig der selbe Mist, immer nur HipHop. Macht mal was Gutes, bringt zB House-Musik!_ (Öh? Sonst gehts noch?)

Ich glaub das waren in etwa so n Bisschen die Highlights.


----------



## marion9394 (27. August 2009)

gut ... ich bin nicht allein!! Als schwarzgekleidete und Tattoowierte in dem Nobelörtchen macht man schon was mit!!

"künstlern" farbkopien machen ist echt kein spaß! "das ist zu hell - das is zu dunkel" mimimi

Gestern war meine spezielle Lieblingskundin da... Frau von und zu. Das ist die erste Dame die ich bis jetzt kennengelernt habe die soooo ekelig müffelt das ich nicht näher als 40 cm an sie rangehen kann.. ich täte ihr ins gesicht würgen -.-
Sie wollte Ihre Geldscheine farbig kopiert haben... als ich ihr sagte das ich das nicht darf hat sie ganz verdutzt geguckt.... Kollegas und ich haben es später mal ausprobiert  - es geht gar nicht - die maschine fängt fürchterlich zu miepen an ;D


----------



## Tikume (27. August 2009)

Hatte mal einen der konnte sich nicht ganz entscheiden ob er uns nun "im Fernsehen bloss stellt" oder nun vorbeikommt und "eine Bombe legt".


----------



## Davatar (27. August 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Hatte mal einen der konnte sich nicht ganz entscheiden ob er uns nun "im Fernsehen bloss stellt" oder nun vorbeikommt und "eine Bombe legt".


Klingt, als würdest Du bei ner Versicherung arbeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (27. August 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Klingt, als würdest Du bei ner Versicherung arbeiten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Klingt als ob du bei der falschen Versicherung versicherst wärst!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (27. August 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Klingt, als würdest Du bei ner Versicherung arbeiten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nein, 1&1 Webhosting Support. Solche Kunden sind auch die Ausnahme, aber es gibt immer wieder komische Leute.


----------



## Düstermond (27. August 2009)

Nebenjob im Lager:

Jemand wollte für 20 CDs die jeweiligen Hüllen haben. Die Hüllen gabs im 5er Pack, folglich habe ich 4 5er Packs ausgeliefert.

"Hä? Warum hab ich denn jetzt keine Hüllen übrig, 20 lässt sich doch nich durch 5 teilen?"



> Nein, 1&1 Webhosting Support. Solche Kunden sind auch die Ausnahme, aber es gibt immer wieder komische Leute.


Jetzt weiss ich auch warum die da immer so unfreundlich sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perkone (27. August 2009)

Bei uns hats 33°C, unerträglich.... Kunden sind jedoch heute ganz nett drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cørradø (27. August 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> 1920, als die Männer noch die Jacke der Dame getragen haben?


Äh... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab ich jetzt irgendwie was verpasst?



marion9394 schrieb:


> "künstlern" farbkopien machen ist echt kein spaß! "das ist zu hell - das is zu dunkel" mimimi


So spricht der Laie. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> Sie wollte Ihre Geldscheine farbig kopiert haben... als ich ihr sagte das ich das nicht darf hat sie ganz verdutzt geguckt.... Kollegas und ich haben es später mal ausprobiert - es geht gar nicht - die maschine fängt fürchterlich zu miepen an ;D


Zum Kundenwunsch erstmal: LOL ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hätt mich auch gewundert wenn's gegangen wär... bzw hätt ich dann erstmal nen großen Auftrag für dich/euch gehabt.


----------



## marion9394 (27. August 2009)

> So spricht der Laie. rolleyes.gif



Heeee!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das witzige is nur , nachm 3ten mal oder so sag ich dann (sieht immer noch so aus!!) VIEEEEL BESSER!! Der kunde dann auch: JAJA SEEEHR!! -.-

hihi


----------



## Scrätcher (27. August 2009)

Ich hatte da mal so ein Buch, das hab ich mal von nem Kunden geschenkt gekriegt. Darin waren gesammelte Werke von "Kunden" von Versicherungen und Behörden.

Also was Leute tatsächlich geschrieben haben. Z.B:

An das Finanzamt:

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren, da meine Frau für mich eine aussergewöhnliche Belastung darstellt, wollte ich mal nachfragen inwiefern ich sie von der Steuer absetzen kann"

Unfallmeldung an die Versicherung:

"Kommentarlos verschwand der Fußgänger unter der Motorhaube meines Autos"

Kulanzanfrage Versicherung:

"Da ich jetzt schon zweimal fast gestorben wäre, bin ich der Meinung mir steht jetzt mal zumindestens die Hälfte der Todesfallsumme zu!"


----------



## LordofDemons (28. August 2009)

HA da hab ich ca. 100 Sprüche daheim in nem Woooord dokument gleich mal suchen wenn ich heut heimkomm (yeah bloß bis 12 Arbeiten)

ich hab leider immer nur son paar witzbolde und total uninformierte leute als "Gesprächspartner" bekommen dabei ist selten etwas lustiges passiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bloß ums kurz loszuwerden.
ich bastel grad eine italienische anleitung für ein Klimagerät ohne auch nur 1 wort italienisch zu verstehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Winipek (28. August 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Hatte mal einen der konnte sich nicht ganz entscheiden ob er uns nun "im Fernsehen bloss stellt" oder nun vorbeikommt und "eine Bombe legt".



Das kenn ich ..bei mir ist meistens aber die "Bild-Zeitung" anstelle des Fernsehens^^



Davatar schrieb:


> Klingt, als würdest Du bei ner Versicherung arbeiten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und Ja^^ Ich arbeite bei einer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tante Edith meint: Die Liste mit den Meldungen der Versicherungsnehmern, ist hier irgendwo im Forum schon mal gepostet worden. Ich weiss nur leider nicht mehr in welchem Thread..ich mein es war der TeH Failthread ...


----------



## Steffi_HH (28. August 2009)

Kunden sind was Tolles...
Hab bis vor kurzem noch in der Retourenabteilung eines Unterhaltungselektronik-Konzerns gearbeitet. Was da teilweise für Leute angerufen haben...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Einer hat mir mal eine halbe Stunde lang von seiner bevorstehenden OP am Hintern erzählt, das war wirklich alles andere als lecker. Als er dann noch von seinen Krampfadern anfing und dass die ja mal gezogen werden müssten, ist mir echt alles vergangen.
Ein anderer hat sich beschwert, dass man bei unserer Hotline nicht durch kam und mich angemault, wir wären alle inkompetente Idioten und er will jetzt mal die Klofrau sprechen, die hätte sicherlich mehr drauf als wir. (WTF???)

Aber mein absolutes Highlight war der Kerl, der behauptete, mein Kollege hätte ihm gedroht, zu ihm nach Hause zu kommen und ihn umzubringen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das Gespräch hatte ich mir irgendwann mal aufgeschrieben, ich kopier's euch mal rein...

Telefonklingeln.
Kollege: „... bla... Guten Morgen!"
Frau Y: „Guten Tag, ich hatte einen Computer bestellt, da wollte ich mal nachhören."
Kollege: „Einen Computer?"
Frau Y: „Nein, ich meine eine Fernbedienung."
Herr X: „... und dann am Hauptbahnhof!"
Kollege: „Bitte?"
Herr X & Frau Y: *durcheinander nuschel*
Kollege: „Hallo?"
Herr X & Frau Y: *durcheinander nuschel*
Kollege: *aufleg*

Zwei Minuten später...

Telefonklingeln.
Steffi: „... bla... Guten Morgen!"
Herr X: „Ja, guten Tag. Ich will mich beschweren über so ein Arschloch bei Ihnen."
Steffi: „Äh... bitte?"
Herr X: „Ich will mich beschweren über Arschloch!"
Steffi: „Also, so müssen wir hier nicht..."
Herr X: „Da hat eben jemand von Ihnen angerufen wegen einer Fernbedienung und hat gedroht, mich umzubringen. Er weiss, wo ich wohne und will heute Nacht vorbei kommen."
Steffi: „Ganz ehrlich... Das hat niemand hier gesagt."
Herr X: „Doch, der will mich umbringen!"
Steffi: „Niemand hier will Sie umbringen."
Im Büro bricht schallendes Gelächter aus.
Herr X: „Doch, da lacht der doch! Ich hör das! Der will mich umbringen!"
Steffi: „Der Kollege sitzt direkt vor mir und hat nie etwas in der Art geäußert."
Herr X: „Ich hab ne Mailbox!"
Steffi: „Ja, dann gehen Sie doch zur Polizei und zeigen denjenigen an, der sie bedroht hat."
Herr X: „Ich will Ihren Chef sprechen."
Steffi: „Der ist im Urlaub."
Herr X: „Der kann nicht im Urlaub sein!"
Steffi: „Doch, ist er aber. Erst nächste Woche wieder im Haus."
Herr X: „Ich wurde von Ihnen bedroht und will Ihren Chef sprechen. Ich quatsche nicht gern."
Steffi: „Ich auch nicht und darüber erst recht nicht."
Herr X: „Ich habe Angst!"
Steffi: „Ja, aber vor uns brauchen Sie die nicht zu haben, da sind Sie an der falschen Adresse."
Herr X: „Wann ist Ihr Chef wieder da?"
Steffi: „Nächste Woche."
Herr X: „Montag oder Dienstag oder wann?"
Steffi: „Direkt am Montag."
Herr X: „Dann ruf ich an. Montag. Zwischen neun und zehn."
Steffi: „Machen Sie das."
Herr X: „Ich lasse mir das nicht gefallen."
Steffi: „Ist klar."
Herr X legt auf.


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. August 2009)

Steffi_HH schrieb:


> full qoute



xD das ist zu geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mir selbst ist noch nie was mit kunden passiert da ich noch nicht arbeite ^^ aber meinem vater der is lkw fahrer mußte eines tages ne große ladung schwerer dinge (weiß nicht mehr was ^^) in ne bau firma bringen so das problem da war nur ne frau die da wohl chefin wahr und alleine wahr also keine weiteren mitarbeiter (warum auch immer O_o) und die hatten da wohl keine gabelstapler mit denen man die schweren sachen aus dem lkw rauskriegen sollte dann hat die frau doch ernsthaft von meinem vater verlangt dass er dann doch per hand (die dinger waren wohl gut zwischen 200-300 kilo schwer) die dinger aus dem lkw raustragen sollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja mein vater hat der nen vogel gezeigt und ist mit dem vollen lkw wieder zurück zu seiner firma und hat sich erstmal bei seinem chef beschwert warum immer er die intelligenz bolzen kriegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (28. August 2009)

Jaaaaaa Telefondienst ist auch sowas. Ich hatte mal ein Praktikum und scheinbar hatten wir die ähnliche Telefonnummer wie das italienische Konsulat oder sowas. Auf alle Fälle haben sich ständig Leute verwählt und bei uns angerufen, die nen Pass oder Ähnliches beantragen wollten. Tjo, das Problem an der ganzen Sache war, dass die Hälfte der Leute einfach auf italienisch drauf los gequatscht hat und ich kein Wort italienisch kann. Manchmal gabs dann welche, die einfach geredet und geredet und geredet haben, als ich dann in allen mir irgendwie bekannten Sprachen antwortete, dass ich kein italienisch kann und das auch nicht das Konsulat ist hat das die nicht die Bohne interessiert und die ham einfach weitergequatscht. Irgendwann so nach 5-10 Minuten italienischem Gebrabbel hab ich dann meistens aufgelegt. Ab und zu haben die dann noch ein zweites Mal angerufen und auf italienisch ins Telefon geflucht - Italiener können meiner Meinung nach übrigens am besten fluchen, zumindest klingts auch extrem nach Beleidigung, wenn man kein Wort versteht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ah und was mir auch mal passiert ist, was aber nicht wirklich lustig war in dem Moment: Da hat ne Frau angerufen, die hatte sich wohl verwählt, auf jeden Fall, gleich nachdem sie ihren Namen gesagt hat, hat sie mir mitgeteilt, ihr Mann sei gestorben und hat ins Telefon geweint. Da wusst ich erst mal nicht, was ich sagen soll. Als ich ihr dann möglichst verständnisvoll klar machen wollte, dass ich nicht die Person bin, der sie anrufen wollte, fragte sie, ob sie nicht mit mir ein Bisschen reden kann, weil sie ja jetzt, wo ihr Mann tot ist niemanden mehr zum reden hat o_o Tjo, ich hab ihr dann ein Bisschen versucht Mut zu machen und sie zu trösten, aber das war echt heftig, das kann ich Euch sagen...


----------



## Potpotom (28. August 2009)

DER schrieb:


> xD das ist zu geil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Dein Vater arbeitet nicht zufällig in Berlin bei einer grossen Spedition?

So einen Spezialisten hatten wir während meiner Kaufmannslehre auch - hat ne Fahrt nach Stuttgart, die hatten keinen Stapler und der Torfkopf dreht um und kommt zurück. 2 Fahrten für die Tonne, selbstverstândlich zuzüglich der Ruhezeit. 

Er: Chef das ging nicht!
Chef: ?
Er: Die hatten keinen Stapler!
Chef: Wie?
Er: Wir konnten nicht ausladen und da bin ich wieder zurück.
Chef: WAHBADBABABOOOO...anrufen...WBAHAQHAH. _er fing an zu schnaufen und ging spazieren_

Er wurde übrigens nicht entlassen und wurde lediglich zum Gespött der Firma. So einen Kracher hat nie wieder einer gebracht solange ich noch da war.


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. August 2009)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Dein Vater arbeitet nicht zufällig in Berlin bei einer grossen Spedition?
> 
> So einen Spezialisten hatten wir während meiner Kaufmannslehre auch - hat ne Fahrt nach Stuttgart, die hatten keinen Stapler und der Torfkopf dreht um und kommt zurück. 2 Fahrten für die Tonne, selbstverstândlich zuzüglich der Ruhezeit.
> 
> ...



ne nicht in berlin in nrw arbeitet der ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wie geil chef das ging nicht!!! xDDD


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. August 2009)

huch doppelpost =X sry


----------



## Steffi_HH (28. August 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Jaaaaaa Telefondienst ist auch sowas. Ich hatte mal ein Praktikum und scheinbar hatten wir die ähnliche Telefonnummer wie das italienische Konsulat oder sowas.



Ich habe mal in einer Modefirma gearbeitet, da hatten wir eine ähnliche Nummer wie die Kantine von der Telekom. 
Und beinahe jeden Tag riefen vormittags die Leute an und fragten, was es denn bei uns zu Mittag gibt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Potpotom (28. August 2009)

Steffi_HH schrieb:


> Und beinahe jeden Tag riefen vormittags die Leute an und fragten, was es denn bei uns zu Mittag gibt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Da hätte ich immer ganz leckere Mahlzeiten genannt... was für eine Enttäuschung beim Kantinenfraß. Hrhrhrhr


----------



## Scrätcher (28. August 2009)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Da hätte ich immer ganz leckere Mahlzeiten genannt... was für eine Enttäuschung beim Kantinenfraß. Hrhrhrhr



die 10-Punkte-Antwort:
_"Hmm ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher! Gabs heute zum Freibier nicht Steak mit Kroketten und Salat?"_

Irgendwann würde die Kantine schon selbst nachforschen warum ständig alle behaupten, dass jemand aus der Kantine gesagt hätte, es würd Freibier geben!^^


----------



## marion9394 (28. August 2009)

heut war auch wieder spitze, kommt jemand mit einem bild in die firma - ob wir das vergrößern könnnen - Klar kein ding!
Ob wir Fotopapier haben - Nope! Kunde: Ja aber auf normalen vergilbt das doch - wie lange dauert das? Ich *am gackern* sorry haben noch keine langzeitstudien gemacht^^ Kunde verlässt stinkig den laden....

hihi



> da ich keinen mittag mache kann ich um 10 uhr aufschlagen, je nachdem ob ich haare fönen muss kann ich bis 8.30, 9:00 pennen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




sehr geil! mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (31. August 2009)

Anmerkung: Wir haben zwei Partnerfirmen und quasi für die drei Firmen einen Telefondienst, der die Telefone regelt. Nunja, leider war das mal so, dass vom Telefondienst alle entweder krank oder in den Ferien waren, auch sonst keiner im Büro war, weil grad überall irgendwie Kriesenzeit war, ich halt als Depp vom Dienst der einzige vor Ort war und ich somit den Telefondienst übernehmen musste. Die Chance, dass so viele Faktoren zusammenspielen, dass ich den Telefondienst übernehmen muss ist etwa so hoch wie ein Lotto-6er und trotzdem ists passiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wie dem auch sei, ich übernahm also die Telefone für Firmen A, B und C.
Ihr kennt ja alle diese Telefonfritzen, die wollen, dass man den Anbieter wechselt.
Telefonfritz (TF) ruft an bei Firma A:
Ich: "Firma A, Davatar?"
TF: "Guten Tag, mein Name ist Hans Muster (Name geändert und anonymisiert, zufällig ausgewählt) ich rufe an vom Telefonanbieter XXX. Wir haben hier ein einmaliges Angebot für Sie. Dürfte ich bitte ihren 'Communication Services Verantwortlichen' sprechen? (das hat er echt so gesagt 'Communicatin Services Verantwortlicher' o_O)
Ich: "Tut mir leid, erstens ist unser 'Communication Services Verantwortlicher' gerade nicht im Büro und zweitens sind wir mit unserem Telefonanbieter sehr zufrieden, einen schönen Tag noch."
*Hörer aufgelegt*

1 Minute später, Telefon klingelt bei Firma B:
Ich: "Firma B, Davatar?"
TF: "Guten Tag, mein Name ist Hans Muster ich rufe an vom Telefonanbieter XXX. Wir haben hier ein einmaliges Angebot für Sie. Dürfte ich bitte ihren 'Communication Services Verantwortlichen' sprechen?
Ich: "Guten Tag Herr Muster, wir sind sehr zufrieden mit unserem Telefonanbieter und nicht interessiert.
*Hörer aufgelegt*

1 Minute später, Telefon klingelt bei Firma C:
Ich: "Firma C, Davatar?"
TF: "Guten Tag"
(In dem Moment habe ich seine Stimme sofort wiedererkannt und ihn sogleich unterbrochen, noch bevor er seinen Namen sagen konnte)
Ich: "Ach guten Tag Herr Muster, das freut mich jetzt aber, von ihnen zu hören!"
*Langes Schweigen am anderen Ende*
Ich: "Herr Muster, sind sie noch da?"
TF: *Völlig verwirrt* "Ähm...ja...also...ich rufe an vom"
(In dem Moment habe ich ihn wieder unterbrochen)
Ich: "Vom Telefonanbieter XXX und Sie haben hier ein einmaliges Angebot für uns. Sie würden gern mit unserem 'Communication Services Verantwortlichen' sprechen, richtig?"
*Erneut langes Schweigen am anderen Ende*
Ich: "Hallo, Herr Muster?"
TF: *Noch verwirrter als zuvor* "Ja...genau...habe ich ihnen heute schonmal angerufen, dass Sie das wissen?"
Ich: "Ach, nein, ich habe nur eine gute Menschenkenntnis."
TF: "Wie meinen Sie?"
Ich: "Nunja, an ihrer Stimme habe ich erkannt, dass Sie vom Telefonanbieter XXX sind, weil, da klingen irgendwie alle gleich am Telefon und erst letzten Monat hat mir jemand von Euch angerufen."
TF: "Häh?"
Ich: "Natürlich muss ich noch sagen, dass ich nur Ihren Namen wusste, weil mir bereits jemand im Voraus mitgeteilt hat, dass Sie anrufen werden."
TF: "Was?"
Ich: "Nunja, vielleicht sollten Sie das mal Ihren Kollegen fragen, der wollte uns vorher schon was verkaufen und als ich kein Interesse hatte, fragte er mich, ob ich Ihnen nicht nen Streich spielen möchte."
*Tiefer Seufzer und ne Spur von "ich versteh überhaupt gar nichts mehr" am andern Ende des Telefons*
Ich: "Also es ist ganz einfach. Vorhin hat Ihr Kollege gesagt, sie seien nicht wirklich der Hellste und wenn ich Ihren Namen und Ihre Firma bereits kenne, bevor Sie sie mir mitteilen könne ich sie recht verwirren, was mir ja offensichtlich auch gelungen ist."
TF: "Also beleidigen lassen muss ich mich hier wirklich nicht!"
Ich: "Aber nein, das hab ja ich nicht gesagt, das war Ihr Kollege, der das gesagt hat."
TF: "Na wenn das so ist, muss ich wohl mal ein Wörtchen mit dem reden! Schönen Tag noch!"
*Beepbeepbeep*

Tjo, von dem hab ich nix mehr gehört. Aber allzu hell scheint er wohl wirklich nicht gewesen zu sein, sonst hätt er mich noch nach dem Namen seines Kollegen, der angeblich angerufen hat, gefragt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

(ich glaube, der Typ ging einfach im Telefonbuch die ganze Strasse durch und dachte sich "oh, 3 Firmen in einem Gebäude, ruf ich gleich bei allen an)


----------



## 11Raiden (31. August 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ich: "Firma A, Davatar?"



Wie geil, sich mit Pseudonym am Telefon melden, köstlich! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das nenne ich mal Identifikation! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Davatar schrieb:


> Quote
> 
> ...
> TF: "Na wenn das so ist, muss ich wohl mal ein Wörtchen mit dem reden! Schönen Tag noch!"
> ...



Naja, wahrscheinlich hatte er auch schon einen im Gedanken, der ihn ärgern könnte und der Schlumpf mußte dann herhalten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (31. August 2009)

11Raiden schrieb:


> Wie geil, sich mit Pseudonym am Telefon melden, köstlich!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


o_O ähm...ich hoff jetzt, das ist nicht Dein Ernst oder? Ich hab selbstverständlich "Davatar" hingeschrieben, weil Namecalling im Forum nicht erlaubt ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Potpotom (31. August 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ich: "Firma A, Davatar?"


Da kann man noch was lernen... bei mir klingt das immer so ungefâhr.

Das Telefon klingelt:

Ich: Ja
Ich: Hallo xyz
Ich: *den Hörer abnehmend und wartend*
Ich: Ich ruf gleich zurück.
Ich: Hallo Schatz, ich wollte gerade losfahren! Wirklich, ich war schon zur Tür raus. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (31. August 2009)

11Raiden schrieb:


> Wie geil, sich mit Pseudonym am Telefon melden, köstlich!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wenn das mal kein Fall für den Failthread ist...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 11Raiden (31. August 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Wenn das mal kein Fall für den Failthread ist...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Naja, er will sich hier sicher nicht offenbaren, aber ich fand es so wie er geschrieben hat witzig und hab das mal spaßeshalber ernst genommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (1. September 2009)

Tja... eigentlich gehts ja gegen mich! Denn ich war der Kunde! oO

Oder als Lehrbeispiel wie man mit Kunden nicht verfahren sollte! XD

Es ist 12:30 ich hab Mittag und wähle noch zwischen "Essen machen" oder "30 min die Couch mit dem Ohr belauschen".

Ich habe mich für dich Couch entschieden! Der Handywecker ist gestellt, im Hintergrund rieselt ein völlig unnützes gefasel von N.TV auf meine Lauschorgane ein, während mein Hund sich niesend vors Sofa schmeißt. "Ja wie wir anhand der Kursverläufe sehen können" rieselt es in mein Ohr mit einer ebenso monotonen wie langweiligen Stimme, langsam fängt die Welt um mich herum zu verblassen und gleite sanft über in eine schöne Traumwelt,

*RING RING*

ein Auge geht auf.

*RING RING*

Meine schöne Traumwelt verpufft wie eine Seifenblase und ich sehe: Die Zeit reicht jetzt eh nicht mehr also trabe ich zum Telefon um zu hören was so unglaublich wichtig ist, das man mich in meiner Mittagspause stört! Wurde Jesus gesichtet? Hatt der Dritte Weltkrieg begonnen? Oder ist es Frau Merkel die Rat braucht?

MITNICHTEN! Es ist die Art von Anrufen die in mir ein Gefühl auslösen wie wenn Lordi morgens aufwacht und in die 6 Augen einer Spinne blickt: WERBEANRUF!

"_Guten Tag, ich bin von Lotto Faber mein Name ist Nase, ist Herr Scratcher zu sprechen?_"

Ich:"_Am Apperat_" eigentlich war diese Antwort viel zu kurz! Ein "Sie Honk haben mich geweckt! Und das nicht zum ersten mal! Ich hasse Werbeanrufe und wenn sie mir nicht mitteilen wollen, das ich soviel Geld gewonnen habe das ich bis zum Ende meines Lebens in Saus und Braus lebe haben wir ein gemeinsames Problem! Aber wehe sie besitzen die Frechheit mir jetzt auch noch irgendwas aufdrücken zu wollen! Dann würd ich ihnen empfehlen gleich vom Hochhaus zu springen denn wenn ich sie finde, wird es um einiges schmerzhafter sein!!!"

Natürlich konnte diese arme Nase nicht damit rechnen was sich gleich abspielen wird.... wie ein Kaninchen was einer Möhre hinterherhoppelt ohne die dabei aus dem Gebüsch schielende doppelläufige Schrotflinte zu beachten fuhr er fort:
Nase:"_Oh das ist schön Herr Scrätcher! Ich bin vom Faberkundenservice und wollte sie mal fragen wie sie mit uns zufrieden sind_"

War es eine FataMorgana? Tat ich ihm unrecht? Hätte ich diesem armen Menschen jetzt eventuell fast in ne schwere Arbeitsdepression gestürzt, wo er doch nur freundlich sein wollte? Mein Verkäuferinstinkt empfahl mir auch weiterhin im gleich rethorisch den Kopf abzubeißen und diesen sinnbildlich für alle Werbeanrufe dieser Firma und für alle anderen Angstellten von Farber aufzupfälen um zu zeigen: Seht her! Und so soll es jedem von euch ergehen der meint er müsse mich ständig nerven!!

Doch ich blieb gefasst:"_Soweit ist alles in Ordnung bis auf die eine Sache!_" *kurze Pause man möchte ja bei seinem Gegenüber Spannung aufbauen* "_Ich bin ein absoluter Werbemuffel und ich HASSE es, wenn mein Briefkasten überquillt und ich ständig anrufe kriege was es doch für achso tolle Chancen gibt! Können sie das abstellen?"_

Die Fronten waren auf einmal geklärt! Ihm wurde wohl in diesem Augenblick sofort klar das es nicht einer dieser Tage war, an denen man ein Großmütterchen nach dem anderen abklappert und "weil man ja so ein guter Junger ist" noch mal das XXL-Lospaket obendrauf verkauft. In diesem Momentan wurde ihm bewußt, das die Möhre vor seiner Nase vor den Lauf der doppelläufigen Schrotflinte wandert......

Doch für was ist er ausgebildet worden? Siegessicher kam ein:"_Ja da kann ich doch nix dafür! Ich wollte ja nur wissen ob sie mit dem Service zufrieden sind!_" und eine Aufzählung was zum Service gehört, wie Abbuchen der Beiträge bla bla! Sie war schon fast bemitleidenswert..... diese Kindliche Arroganz gepaart mit Naivität.......

Irgendwann fiel ich ihm ins Wort um diesem sinnlosen gebrabbel ein Ende zu bereiten "_Sie haben mich doch gefragt ob ich zufrieden bin oder? Und Informationen gehören zum Service! Warum fragt man einen Kunden? Weil man an seinem Wohlergehen interessiert ist! Also sollten sie auch auf meine Wünsche eingehen sonst kann ich ihn irgendwie nicht glauben das es so ist! SIE SIND DOCH VOM SERVICE! UND WENN ICH DAS NICHT IHNEN SAGEN KANN! WEM DANN?? HERRN FABER PERSÖNLICH??_"

ein kurzes Schweigen... es war als ob wir kurz von einander abliesen um zu schauen welche Schäden man aus dem Kampf herrausgetragen hat und um besser zu beurteilen zu können, im welchem Zustand der Gegner ist.... Dann kam eine Antwort die mich so überraschte, das es mich schonwieder fast amüsiert

"_Wenn sie möchten können sie Herrn Faber gerne anrufen und sich über die Werbung beschweren, aber_" Dieser Angriff hatte nichts mit Taktik oder Logik zu tun! Ich glaube er hatte wohl die Trotzstellung eingenommen. Ein Tritt der weder effektiv noch sinnvoll war und ganz und garnicht von Erfolg gekrönt. Ja es war eher eine Art von auf dem Boden liegen und versuchen dem anderen immernoch auf die Füße zu spucken um klar zu machen das man zwar verloren hat, aber immernoch protestiert!
So entschloß ich mich seinen Verbalen angriff nicht nur zu blocken sondern diesen auch gleich zu parieren damit er sich selbst traf!
"_ABER klar! Und wenn ich Herrn Faber anrufe, dann kann ich ihm auch gleich noch sagen das sein scheinheilliger Service mich fragt wie ich zufrieden bin um mich letztendlich zu erklären, das es ihne völlig egal ist!!_"

*wieder Stille* so langsam wurde es langweilig. Das ist so ne Art Gladiatorenkampf wo man sich überlegt wozu man eigentlich seine volle Aufmerksamkeit darauf richtet. Man könnte ebensogut in ner Gartenliege liegen, die Zeitung lesen, nen Cocktail schlürfen und nebenher eben ein Schild in der Hand halten wo er dann halt weiter mit Wonne draufhauen kann..... Wieder überkam mich ein Gefühl von Mitleid. Ich kann ihn doch nicht einfach ungespitzt in den Boden rammen! Und so beendete ich die Pause:
Ich"_Sie haben doch sicher meine Kundendaten auf dem Computer oder?_"
Nase:"_Ja_"
Ich"_Gibt es da ein Kreuz bei Werbung? Können sie das entfernen?_"
Nase:"_Ja_"
Ich"_Krieg ich dann auch keine Werbeanrufe mehr?_"

Das kleine Kind konnte wohl den Verlust des Lutschers noch immer nicht verdauen und so kam ein trotziges "_Wie soll denn dann noch ein Werbeanruf kommen wenn wir nichtmal die Möglichkeit haben ihnen die interessanten Angebote von uns zu unterbreiten??_"

Ich hatte tatsächlich grad meine gutmütigen 2 Minuten und ich täteschelte ihm rethorisch den Kopf wie dem kleinen Kind was es ja nur gut gemeint hat, als es das Auto mit Sand gewaschen hat! Ich wollte ja das er dadurch was lernt....

Ich:"_Na wunderbar! Wir telefonieren jetzt seit 7 Minuten! Das sind 7 wertvolle Minuten meiner Mittagspause! Wir hätten seit 6 Minuten fertig sein können! Als ich gesagt hab ich bin unzufrieden hätten sie einfach sagen können, ich nehm die Werbung raus sind sie dann zufrieden? Und ich hätte JA gesagt!!_"

Eine Betonwand hat die Eigenschaft, das sie härter ist als ein Kopf! Trotzdem gibt es Menschen die wohl über so ein hohes Maß an Selbstvertrauen besitzen, dass sie tatsächlich glauben mit ihrem Kopf eine Betonwand einzurennen! ....wenn sie lange genug dagegen rennen....

Nase:"_Ja sie haben das Gespräch doch unnötig in die Länge gezogen!_"

Ich weiß nicht was es war, war es das wecken aus dem Land der Träume? Seine "gelebte Ignorranz"? Oder gar der Ticker auf dem Telefon der leise flüsterte 7 Minuten 20 vergeudete Zeit.....7 Minuten 21 vergeudete Zeit.... 7 Min...

Ich:"_Jetzt passen sie mal auf! Ich kenne mich sehrwohl aus im Verkauf, Telefonaquise und Kundenservice! Es gibt hier genau zwei Möglichkeiten! Entweder sie wollten tatsächlich wissen ob ich zufrieden bin und das kann ich ihnen nicht mehr abnehmen! SONST WÜRDEN SIE WAS DAFÜR TUN Z.B. MIR MAL ZUHÖREN!! Oder sie dachten sie können unter diesem bescheuerten Vorwand bei mir anrufen um mir was aufs Auge zu drücken! Was soll ich jetzt von ihnen halten?"_

Ist Kinderarbeit nicht verboten? Was dann kam setzte allem grad nochmal eins drauf! Ich hab ihm praktisch den Kettenhandschuh links und rechts über die Backe gepfeffert, Emotional war ich gerade vor dem Supervulkan ausbruch und irgendwann müßte jeder verstehen das man lieber mal in Deckung geht wenn der Stier mit den Hufen scharrt anstand weiter vor ihm mit dem roten Tuch zu wedeln!

Nase:"_Ja aber sie haben starre Produkte!_" Bitte? Oh! Er kann Hellsehen! Was sieht er noch? Das ich eigentlich ne Frau bin? Oh man....... 
Nase:"_Aber wir bei Farber haben mehrere Systeme! Und diese System...._" so langsam kam das Gefühl der Couch zurück, die Gegenwart verblasste zusehends mit seiner Stimme und ich hätte wohl doch noch ein wenig am Telefon pennen können..... ich holte mich in die Gegenwart zurück.

Ich:"_Hören sie mir eigentlich zu??? Ich will ihren Werbeschrott nicht! Und nur wenn ich keinen mehr kriege bin ich ein zufriedener Kunde! Und wenn sie das nicht hinkriegen bin ich eben kein Kunde mehr!"_

Nase:"_Ja aber die meisten Leute WOLLEN von uns informiert werden!_" Mein Gott! Was interessiert mich ob andere Menschen den Müll wollen oder nicht??? Fast hätte ich gesagt:"Die meisten Menschen sitzen auch mit nem Aluhut im Keller und blicken auf das Bild von Frau Merkel während sie orna... äh sich politisch organisieren!!" Aber ich tats nicht! Weil er den Witz nicht verstanden hätte und sicherlich nicht gemerkt hätte, das es einfach eine Anspielung, auf sein "die meisten Leute wollen" was nicht bewiesen ist, gewesen wäre....

Das war dann der Punkt das es mir zu blöd wurde ihn mal auf Kundenorientiert hinzuweisen und ich feststelte das er im Vorteil war: Er wurde dafür bezahlt, mir rannte nur meine Pausenzeit weg! Also beschloß ich dem Spuk ein Ende zu bereiten:

Ich:"_Wissen sie was? Wir haben jetzt knapp über 10 Minuten telefoniert! Wobei ich ihnen schon gesagt habe, wir hätten nach einer Minute schon fertig sein können! Ich hab ihnen gesagt wie ich zufrieden wäre statt dessem belabbern sie mich weiter! Ich werd jetzt die nächsten 3 Minuten sinnvoll nutzen und ein Einschreiben machen mit dem ich meine Teilnahme bei Faber kündige! Guten Tag_!"


----------



## Potpotom (1. September 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Fullquote


Danke danke danke... ich kann nicht mehr. Dabei völlig egal ob fiktiv oder nicht... köstlich. Also mein Nachmittag ist gerettet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (1. September 2009)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Danke danke danke... ich kann nicht mehr. Dabei völlig egal ob fiktiv oder nicht... köstlich. Also mein Nachmittag ist gerettet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nach dem es mich schon über 10 Min Mittagspause gekostet hat, dachte ich mir, tu ich wenigstens euch nen gefallen und NEIN es ist NICHT erfunden....leider.....


----------



## LordofDemons (1. September 2009)

genial!!!! vor allem der teil mit mir XDDDD

absolut der oberhammer ich find das so köstlich das hat mir den tag gerettet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 11Raiden (1. September 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> "_Guten Tag, ich bin von Lotto Faber mein Name ist Nase, ist Herr Scratcher zu sprechen?_"... _Ich werd jetzt die nächsten 3 Minuten sinnvoll nutzen und ein Einschreiben machen mit dem ich meine Teilnahme bei Faber kündige! Guten Tag_!"


KULT!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das kommt an Damokles ran! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yrhi (2. September 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> ...fullquote...



Du hast ein Talent für Metaphern, Vergleiche und bildliche Sprache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Düstermond (2. September 2009)

Aber beim Lästern und Meckern immer dran denken: Ohne den Kunden gäbe es euren Job nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (2. September 2009)

11Raiden schrieb:


> KULT!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






Yrhi schrieb:


> Du hast ein Talent für Metaphern, Vergleiche und bildliche Sprache
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich mochte die Erfahrungsberichte von Damokles und ich hab mich natürlich bei dem von seiner bildgewaltigen Sprache inspirieren lassen!

Seht es als mein Gedenkbeitrag an Damokles!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 11Raiden (2. September 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Ich mochte die Erfahrungsberichte von Damokles und ich hab mich natürlich bei dem von seiner bildgewaltigen Sprache inspirieren lassen!
> Seht es als mein Gedenkbeitrag an Damokles!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hoch lebe Scrätcher, der neue Messias!!!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Er wird uns mit seiner bildgewaltigen Sprache, wie einst Jesus, in diesem Forum, führen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Auf das er Kranke heile und übers Wasser gehe! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (2. September 2009)

11Raiden schrieb:


> Hoch lebe Scrätcher der neue Messias!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



*vogelzeig*

Nix da! Ich bleib Freigeist und führe niemanden irgendwo hin!  

Sucht euch euren Weg doch selbst!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 11Raiden (2. September 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> *vogelzeig*
> Nix da! Ich bleib Freigeist und führe niemanden irgendwo hin!
> Sucht euch euren Weg doch selbst!
> 
> ...


He, nun laß mich doch am frühen Morgen mal etwas Quatsch machen und als bibelfestester Forenuser, der andere mit seine Lebensweisheiten beglückt, bist Du für den Job gradezu prädispeniert.


----------



## Agyros (2. September 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> Das witzige is nur , nachm 3ten mal oder so sag ich dann (sieht immer noch so aus!!) VIEEEEL BESSER!! Der kunde dann auch: JAJA SEEEHR!! -.-
> 
> hihi



Typisch ^^. Hab da auch so meine Erfahrungen - allerdings mit "Vertretern" der Modebranche. Das grün ist zu froschig (tjo was verlangen die bei ner froschgrünen vorlage ??), das orange zu müde ...

nen Tag später (unveränderte Rezeptur - da ich das perfekt fand ^^).
Ich : "Hab noch mal neue Muster gemacht, sieht doch viel besser aus"
Kunde : "Genau SO hab ich mir das vorgestellt" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 11Raiden (2. September 2009)

Agyros schrieb:


> Typisch ^^. Hab da auch so meine Erfahrungen - allerdings mit "Vertretern" der Modebranche. Das grün ist zu froschig (tjo was verlangen die bei ner froschgrünen vorlage ??), das orange zu müde ...
> nen Tag später (unveränderte Rezeptur - da ich das perfekt fand ^^).
> Ich : "Hab noch mal neue Muster gemacht, sieht doch viel besser aus"
> Kunde : "Genau SO hab ich mir das vorgestellt"
> ...


Da sieht man mal, wie beeinflußbar Menschen sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

